# water levels all over the place help



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

OK so I bought the test strips and I tested my water today .. My nitrate are between 40 - 80, nitrite 3.0 - 5.0, hardness - very soft, alkalinity - 180 +, and the ph - 7.8 - 8.4.

No my fish seem fine and the are eating and doing all the right stuff. I do water changes about once a week and at the same time I vacum the gravel. How can I level this out some?

Help please, looking for ideas that wont cost me alot wife is already about to make me live with my fish ..


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

IMO- your tank is way overstocked and possibly under-filtered.

How long has it been set up? The nitrite reading is my concern, it shows that the bacteria have not been able to convert to nitrates.

Either lots more water changes, or fewer fish.

You also are mixing SA and Africans which is generally not a good combination for a number of reasons.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Tank has been setup for close to a month now. I am planning a water change today.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You're near the end of the cycling process. Large daily water changes and light feedings would be in order until nitrite drops. That'll also help deal with the nitrates, but they're not the big issue right now. Nitrite inhibits the fish's abilty to carry oxygen in the blood. If you see the fish gasping at the surface, that's a sign that your fish are in serious trouble. Do more water changes to dilute the nitrites.

You didn't indicate an ammonia reading, so I'm assuming it's 0. If your ammonia level is elevated also, then your biofiltration cannot handle the fish load and you need to move some fish. You don't give fish sizes, so can't say if that's an issue right now. Whether it's too many for down the road is a topic for another time. Right now you need to get the toxic level of nitrite in line.

Also, don't get tempted to clean the filter regardless of what it is. You need to let your biofiltration get established. And again, light feeding once every other day. Sounds harsh, but otherwise you could kill your fish with kindness.

Once the nitrites drop to 0, then it's time to look at the other parameters. But, I don't see anything way out of line. Then it'd be time to look at your stock list and how things are going to work long term.

Keep us posted.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

I would say your definitely under-filtered for your stocking level. You might want to consider adding a canister or at least another HOB filter.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I would say your definitely under-filtered for your stocking level. You might want to consider adding a canister or at least another HOB filter.


I had the same thought and had just noticed you've only listed one HOB filter. You may want to add another, if possible. If ammonia is also elevated, this could be part of your problem. One HOB for a 125 with all of those fish may not be enough bacause you've not left yourself much margin for error. It may be ok for a while depending on fish size and ultimate stocking levels. If ammonia is 0, then it's doing ok for now. But, I think in the end you're going to have to add something of a filter, and move some fish.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help and info. I do have a canister filter that is comig in. The wife ordered me one as a gift. Not sure what she got but I know she said that it was rated up to 175 gals. so Iam hoping that is ok.

As for the amonia levels they look good. Thank god for somethings. LOL .. As for the fish size well the oscar is about 5" and he seems to be the biggest. From there tey gt smaller up to about 2" Iwould say.

We like the stock we have so I am going toneed to work with it and see what I can do. The wife picked a few out and we do understand he risk of mixing but I am hoping for the best here.

I will keep you all posted on the levels in a few days. thanks again all.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

I forgot to add my fish do not seem to be starving for air. They are allacting normal that I can tell.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you also may want to take a water sample to the LFS and have them test it. Make sure your strips are accurate to what they are reading. Test strips are known to be inaccurate sometimes. Drop type kits are prefered.

Showing 0 amo,3-5 nitrite, and 40-80 nitrate does not really make sense. With that much nitrate, you should not have any nitrite. Maybe this is because your filter cant handle the bio-load.

I would do 50% water changes at least twice a week, to get the nitrite and nitrate down.

GL....Bill


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

yearmax said:


> I forgot to add my fish do not seem to be starving for air. They are allacting normal that I can tell.


You might want to double check the accuracy of the nitrite reading as suggested by MonteSS, but at the end of the cycling process it's very normal to have a nitrite and nitrate reading. While nitrite drops, nitrate rises, so you'll get a reading for both. That's if you can find a test kit that accurately tests for nitrate while nitrite is in the tank. Most kits, at least the drop kits, convert nitrate to nitrite, then measure nitrite. So, you can see how you'd get a total of nitrite + nitrate, not just nitrate. I'm not sure if the strips work the same.

But, like I said previous, the nitrate is not the issue right now. Focus on getting an accurate ntrite rieading and deal with that first. If the fish seem fine, that's good, but understand that if they do start to become affected by nitrite, things can go downhill in a hurry.

Even though strips aren't precise, they do work. They will alert you to the presence of a toxin like ammonia or nitrite. They're not going to give false positives, just not necessarily real precise readings. But, the drop kits aren't a whole lot better. This is all hobbyist grade stuff.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

That you for all the replies. I have added a second HOB filter till I get my canister. I will take the water to my LFS and see what they tell me.

I did a 50% WC yesterday and planning one for friday. Lets see how it goes,,


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

A point that often gets missed is that the strips may get old, much the same as drop testing kits. If you suspect the readings it is worthwhile to check the date. On the strips I use, the date is on the bottom of the bottle. I like the strips for ease of use and as I use them often they don't get old. Before buying new ones, I find it a good idea to check the date before I buy. If it happens to be a slow moving item in the store you go to, they may be old when you buy them. I've got some strips in swapping for used equipment and you can get some really weird colors but once you are used to what they normally look like it is no problem to see they are bad.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

OK folks I just did another test and it seems the the second filter and the WC is doing the trick.

my Amonia is still 0 , Nitrate between 20 - 40, Nitrite is about 1.0 maybe a little higher, hardness is still very soft ( Did i mebtion we have a water softner here), Alkalinity 40 - 80, and PH 7.2 - 7.8.

I would say that I am in th right direction.. What do you guys think?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks good. I would leave it alone and retest tomorrow.

Check the results then and go from there.

....Bill


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks again all for your help. This site is great. Learned alot from everyone.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

My opinion - you're definitely not overstocked for that tank size. Check my 125 in the tanks section - now THAT'S overstocked. (appropriate for mbuna, I just happened to add a few strangers)

Otherwise, looking good. Couldn't hurt to add some alkalinity (KH) to help stabilize the pH. You should be able to add some baking soda... it'll up the pH (no higher than 8.4 which is fine) and increase the KH at the same time.

Do it after your next water change.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok guys here is what I have.. Cloudy water... I changed about a 1/3rd of my water yesterday and took a reading just now.

Numbers are Nitrate 20-40, Nitrite 3, Hardness 0, Alkalinity 80, and PH 7.8+. My amonia is at 0.

I just feel like something is off and it is bugging the **** out of me. What can I do? I have not done the baking soda yet. Should I do that?


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

I forgot to mention that mycanister came in. I got a Jebao 818 that is rate for tanks upto 175 gal. That is the only thing I have running right now for filter.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

If it's a new filter then it doesn't have the BIO media to convert the toxic NITRITE to NITRATE

If you have fish in this tank, the nitrite could definitely poison them.

That filter will do 350GPH. Not great, less than 3x turnover rate. It should be sufficient - after the bacteria colony forms. You generally want 4-8x GPH compared to gallons (some people really like 10x)


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

I do have fish in my tank and removing then now will pose a huge problem.. How can I balance everything out?


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a bag of seashell. Could I put those in the tank to try and bufferthings out? I also have about 15 bamboo plantsin the tank..The are sread out a bit..

What is the best way to have my baskets in the filter.

Currently I have the bio-rings at the bottom, the 2 blue coarse pads in the middle and the fine white pad on the top. Is this ok ?


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok so for the **** of it I tested my water from the tap.. here is what I got

Nitrate 0, Nirtite 0, Hardness o, Alkalinity 120- 180, PH 8.4


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

What did you do with the HOB filters? You need to leave them running with the old filter media intact. Did you put thw old filter media in the new canister?


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Itook he HOB out and put the filter media in the canister on in the middle trays.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*If it's a new filter then it doesn't have the BIO media to convert the toxic NITRITE to NITRATE *

I don`t think that.
HOB hold very little bacteria, even the bio wheel filters still have the bulk of bacterial colonies in the tank.
A continual replacement of media is the other reason HOB are not good bacteria farms.

*Itook he HOB out and put the filter media in the canister on in the middle trays*
Add that and my opinion is, the cause of the "cloudiness" is not caused by the filter being "bacteria starved".
But the new filter could well be the indirect cause of the bloom.
Just a guess, but the new flow pattern from the canister has kicked loose some bacterial munchables and the colonies are expanding to it.
Unless some other stuff has gone on that the OP has not mentioned, that`s me theory.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

[b:3p22p08r said:


> KaiserSousay[/b]":3p22p08r]
> _If it's a new filter then it doesn't have the BIO media to convert the toxic NITRITE to NITRATE _
> I don`t think that.


A new filter will definitely not have the bacteria colonies - that's a fact. It's unlikely that his substrate alone would have enough to handle his tank - especially since he has nitrites.


[b:3p22p08r said:


> KaiserSousay[/b]":3p22p08r]_Itook he HOB out and put the filter media in the canister on in the middle trays _Add that and my opinion is, the cause of the "cloudiness" is not caused by the filter being "bacteria starved".


I wasn't even worried about cloudiness at this point, I was focusing on the nitrite issue.
Cloudiness is usually a time/filter issue and easily fixed.

As for the bio media from the old HOB, I guess it depends. I have 2 HOBs that I have biomax; not relying purely on the biowheel in 1 or the plastic/sponge media in the other.

My 2 cents


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

yearmax said:


> Ok so for the #%$& of it I tested my water from the tap.. here is what I got
> 
> Nitrate 0, Nirtite 0, Hardness o, Alkalinity 120- 180, PH 8.4


That's perfect to fill from tap to tank. Just check for ammonia & chlorine. If you have that, you'll want to use a dechlorinator or let the water for the tank air out for 24 hours.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

So should I leave the flteras is and do more water changes till I lower my Levels.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

KaiserSousay said:


> Unless some other stuff has gone on that the OP has not mentioned, that`s me theory.


 So ask away what else do you think there is that I may not be saying of missing to say? If there is something there that you can think of please ask. I will try to answer it is I can.

I just want to look at a clean tank and enjoy my fish..


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*So ask away what else do you think there is that I may not be saying of missing to say*

Not being there to see how and what you did, can only go by what you posted.

*Currently I have the bio-rings at the bottom, the 2 blue coarse pads in the middle and the fine white pad on the top. Is this ok ?*
*Itook he HOB out and put the filter media in the canister on in the middle trays.*
So far so good.

*So should I leave the flteras is and do more water changes till I lower my Levels.*

I would do just that for safety.

*Nitrate 20-40, Nitrite 3, Hardness 0, Alkalinity 80, and PH 7.8+. My amonia is at 0. *

Though small, you are still showing a readable nitrite level.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

OK .. Well I will stick with the water changes and see how it goes. So far my guys look happy and are eating normally. I dont see and abnormal behavior from them. I am goin to say that is a good thing so far...

Thanks guys/gals for all the help. I will keep everyone poste on how things are going.. Althou a little late I started a log of my readings and my water changes so hopefully that wil help..

Just thought of something. I have added aquarium salt to the tank recently. Could that have any thing to do with my issue?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

salt in moderation is fine - it adds to KH value.

If you want to add, add between 0 and whatever the box says (usually 1tbsp/5 gallon)


----------

